# Brandy's name is back to Penny!



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Her name was Penny and I was going to name her Brandy. Well, we have decided to stay with Penny. She 7 months old and knows her name well. Penny or as her breeder Theresa called her Miss *Princess Penny or Pen Pen*. She really looks like a Penny to all of us here. Here is a picture coming home in the car. Sammie and I play short stop everyday after work, so I make sure we continue with a regular routine. I can tell it bothers him that she gets in his way. But that will all work out in time. 

So it's *Penny.* She is the sweetest thing ever! :wub: Sorry for the after dinner face...She has such a little personality like a shiny new penny.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah!!! I love the name Penny!! She is soooo pretty!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:wub:Awww...i'm so happy to hear that you went back to Penny...and she quite the princess...i absolutely love that name! :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> Yeah!!! I love the name Penny!! She is soooo pretty!!!


Thanks Cathy, she is so messy right now. That picture was dinner last nite. The flag bow is history today We go to groomer (who I love) on Thursday am. Going to get her a new clean cut. :aktion033:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Princess Penny  Penny does fit her well.... Whatever you call her, she is 100% adorable! It sounds like she is settling in as expected. Just keep consistent with her and she'll get adjusted soon enough! Obi came to us at 9 months old and it's definitely an accelerated house-breaking 101 at each new home. But, I love that the older puppies can hold it for more than 2hours at a time :-D Can't wait to see her new 'do!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> :wub:Awww...i'm so happy to hear that you went back to Penny...and she quite the princess...i absolutely love that name! :wub:


Well every time I called her Brandy it felt weird, and when I say Penny or Pen Pen she looks right at me. She does not run all the way to me every time yet. We are getting there.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Princess Penny  Penny does fit her well.... Whatever you call her, she is 100% adorable! It sounds like she is settling in as expected. Just keep consistent with her and she'll get adjusted soon enough! Obi came to us at 9 months old and it's definitely an accelerated house-breaking 101 at each new home. But, I love that the older puppies can hold it for more than 2hours at a time :-D Can't wait to see her new 'do!


OMG me too. I can time her real well now. she just went on her pad all by herself. I was really proud of her. I was the one outside her pen too. It's like you get the puppy but fast forward to the easy stuff. I had the puppy experience enough. thanks Marisa!:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

See, she still has a song about her...i love this song! :wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

We joked about Penny Lane, didn't we? I love Penny, it's a perfect name. 

Did you ever ask Theresa how she came up with Penny? I'm surprised, with her name being TNT's Sugar Don't Bite, she didn't call her Sugar. I figure Penny has to mean something to Theresa or Tom.

You'll just have to get a third and name her Brandy!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She's a shiny brand new Penny! I love that name, she is so very pretty!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

You made a good decision. Penny is "worth every penny!" I had a dog named Penny when I was growing up. She was one of the best dogs ever.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That's what happened to me too. I got Frank at 5.5 months and Truffles at about 7 months. Both knew their names really well. I didn't have the heart to change either one. And the funny thing is, they both fit their names. Love your adorable new Penny!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm happy about this! To me, she looks more like Penny than Brandy. "Find a Penny, pick her up and all day long you'll have good"... kisses! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

She's a priceless Penny!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> We joked about Penny Lane, didn't we? I love Penny, it's a perfect name.
> 
> Did you ever ask Theresa how she came up with Penny? I'm surprised, with her name being TNT's Sugar Don't Bite, she didn't call her Sugar. I figure Penny has to mean something to Theresa or Tom.
> *
> You'll just have to get a third and name her Brandy*!!!


Love the name Penny. I remember Maureen naming her little Penny Lane and think I might have even come up with it. Or trying to take the credit. :blush::HistericalSmiley: I was thinking the same thing as Laura -- third one can be Brandy
So you're all saying I've scarred Tyler for life by changing his name from Elvis to Tyler at 8 months? :smcry: Oh well. :HistericalSmiley: He's definitely a Tyler and definitely NOT an Elvis. Okay, he's left the room. :blush:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love the name Penny!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree not matter what her name is she is absolutely beautiful!! I think the name Penny fits her just fine....she looks sooo happy, messy face and all!! :aktion033:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I didn't even see this post and I just posted in your previous thread that Penny is such a cute name!! Penny is so beautiful!! :wub: And I just love Sammie!! :heart: They really are the cutest pair!:tender:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Well she certainly looks like a princess penny to me....so beautiful.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I am named Sylvia....which is derived from Sylvan, translated to forest. While Sylvia is kind of weird, with some attached notions, I would never change my name. So, I think that Penny was Penny and changing her name for a new family would be stressful. What's in a name? A rose by any other name would smell as sweet. I commend you on keeping what your little girl is comfortable with...and it isn't as if she had been named Beulah. Go Penny!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Love the name Penny. I remember Maureen naming her little Penny Lane and think I might have even come up with it. Or trying to take the credit. :blush::HistericalSmiley: I was thinking the same thing as Laura -- third one can be Brandy
> So you're all saying I've scarred Tyler for life by changing his name from Elvis to Tyler at 8 months? :smcry: Oh well. :HistericalSmiley: He's definitely a Tyler and definitely NOT an Elvis. Okay, he's left the room. :blush:


No, Sue, for as much as I think we should live with the name we were dealt...nobody should have to live with Elvis. It was bad enough for the original. WTH named him Elvis? 

Okay, when I got my first love...a cocker, his name was Heads. His original parents had two brothers named Heads and Tails. Idiot people. No, I was not about to call my baby Heads for the rest of his life. But Penny isn't a horrible name. Elvis or Heads needs to be changed but Penny isn't bad.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Poor Reese...i got her when she was 6 years of age and changed her name from Trish to Reese...she just didn't look like a Trish to me. I even unofficially changed her registered name from "TNT's Trish My China Doll" to "TNT's Reese Pieces a Little Bit of Heaven". I've probably damaged the poor girl for life. :blush:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I love Penny! She totally looks like a Penny!! It's very fitting. I can't wait to see her new haircut. 

On the subject of changing names, well, I don't think poor Steve ever even had a name until I got him at 10 months old. And then we named him Steve of all things. And now he's got like 10 other nicknames. You want to talk about damage? LOL.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well my Penny Lane says it is a great name :biggrin: she gets called allsorts. Miss Pen Pen, Pennylicious, Pennypoos, Pensicola, Cutie Pie Pen, I could go on  I think it is a happy friendly name. When I was in our local doggie store I was talking to the girl in there and she said her cousin chose Penny Lane, then the Beatles came on the radio singing Penny Lane.... it was an omen.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*PL*



mysugarbears said:


> See, she still has a song about her...i love this song! :wub:
> 
> Beatles - Penny Lane - YouTube



*Well Deb, you can't get any better than that! :thumbsup: I love that video of the Beatles. PENNY "LANE" it is!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> See, she still has a song about her...i love this song! :wub:
> 
> Beatles - Penny Lane - YouTube



*I love that song! Thanks, what a neat look at the Beatles.*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> We joked about Penny Lane, didn't we? I love Penny, it's a perfect name.
> 
> Did you ever ask Theresa how she came up with Penny? I'm surprised, with her name being TNT's Sugar Don't Bite, she didn't call her Sugar. I figure Penny has to mean something to Theresa or Tom.
> 
> You'll just have to get a third and name her Brandy!!!


I will add that one to your list Laura of ?'s to ask her next time I talk to her :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> She's a shiny brand new Penny! I love that name, she is so very pretty!!



Thanks Deb!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

educ8m said:


> You made a good decision. Penny is "worth every penny!" I had a dog named Penny when I was growing up. She was one of the best dogs ever.


Ahhh, that's sweet. Thanks!:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> That's what happened to me too. I got Frank at 5.5 months and Truffles at about 7 months. Both knew their names really well. I didn't have the heart to change either one. And the funny thing is, they both fit their names. Love your adorable new Penny!


Thanks Pam. I just did not feel right changing her name either. she is a doll baby. thanks!:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

TLR said:


> Well she certainly looks like a princess penny to me....so beautiful.


Thank you Tracey! :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Well my Penny Lane says it is a great name :biggrin: she gets called allsorts. Miss Pen Pen, Pennylicious, Pennypoos, Pensicola, Cutie Pie Pen, I could go on  I think it is a happy friendly name. When I was in our local doggie store I was talking to the girl in there and she said her cousin chose Penny Lane, then the Beatles came on the radio singing Penny Lane.... it was an omen.



My Penny looks SO MUCH like your little girl. thanks!:wub: Pen Pen is a biggie here. :HistericalSmiley:she was sleeping on my shoulder a min ago.:innocent::innocent::innocent:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Poor Reese...i got her when she was 6 years of age and changed her name from Trish to Reese...she just didn't look like a Trish to me. I even unofficially changed her registered name from "TNT's Trish My China Doll" to "TNT's Reese Pieces a Little Bit of Heaven". I've probably damaged the poor girl for life. :blush:



Reece has an original name for sure......how sweet! :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MoonDog said:


> I'm happy about this! To me, she looks more like Penny than Brandy. "Find a Penny, pick her up and all day long you'll have good"... kisses! :HistericalSmiley:


She is finally starting to give little kisses. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Love the name Penny. I remember Maureen naming her little Penny Lane and think I might have even come up with it. Or trying to take the credit. :blush::HistericalSmiley: I was thinking the same thing as Laura -- third one can be Brandy
> So you're all saying I've scarred Tyler for life by changing his name from Elvis to Tyler at 8 months? :smcry: Oh well. :HistericalSmiley: He's definitely a Tyler and definitely NOT an Elvis. Okay, he's left the room. :blush:


Well remember I was kissed by E the night I was born. Well sorta. I like Tyler too. thanks Sue. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Well, I am named Sylvia....which is derived from Sylvan, translated to forest. While Sylvia is kind of weird, with some attached notions, I would never change my name. So, I think that Penny was Penny and changing her name for a new family would be stressful. What's in a name? A rose by any other name would smell as sweet. I commend you on keeping what your little girl is comfortable with...and it isn't as if she had been named Beulah. Go Penny!!


Thanks Sylvia! It felt right!:thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh she is a cutie for sure:wub: love hername too ^_^


----------

